# LEPRACUTTA UPDATES



## N2TORTS

Here are the two Hybrid syblings.....really starting to gain some bulk and for sure very unique coloring......





























JD~


----------



## leonardo the tmnt

Nice!


----------



## wellington

They are beautiful love the rays in the shell color


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Beautiful, Personality wise, do they lean towards one species over the other ?


----------



## diaboliqueturtle

Wow, they're gorgeous! Their shells are stunning!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

JD, they look very happy and healthy! Great job! They are for sure interesting looking!


----------



## N2TORTS

Len said:


> Beautiful, Personality wise, do they lean towards one species over the other ?




Len ....actually the more "Leo" looking one (darker) does hold more true to a Leo's personality. A wee bit more on the shy side but none-the -less still very personable. The Lighter one ( who definitely has more sully shape and size) is a true " fire cracker" ....like most sullies'.
Always checking out and approaching anything near the enclosure.
Both a neat project and the development has been amazing to watch and document since hatchlings.

JD~




ALDABRAMAN said:


> JD, they look very happy and healthy! Great job! They are for sure interesting looking!



Why Thank you Sir! 




wellington said:


> They are beautiful love the rays in the shell color



Me too Barb ! ....... sorta looks like a Radi'cross....
"OH MY"


----------



## Baoh

Cool. I especially like the lighter-colored one.


----------



## l0velesly

Interesting.. looks like they're getting darker. I love how alert they look!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

They look fantastic!


----------



## DesertGrandma

shell colors are really pretty


especiallly like the lighter one too


----------



## Tim/Robin

Very unique looking for sure!! I kinda like the look!!


----------



## TortieLuver

Wow JD they look great I love the last picture! I look forward to more updates. I wonder if the sulcata dominant trait one will grow larger than the sibling who acts and looks more Leo? Also do you still stay in contact with the breeder and compare siblings? That would be neat too


----------



## Blakem

I've never seen a mixture of species, I guess I didn't think it could be done! Very cool.


----------



## N2TORTS

TortieLuver said:


> Wow JD they look great I love the last picture! I look forward to more updates. I wonder if the sulcata dominant trait one will grow larger than the sibling who acts and looks more Leo? Also do you still stay in contact with the breeder and compare siblings? That would be neat too



Christy .....no I havenâ€™t herd from the breeder in a couple of years 
I think this was a one time deal for him. I actually obtained these two at a very early age thru a trade. He came to my house with his 80 yr old grand pa ...we talked torts for a bit then " that was that" . Too bad to ....I thought the guy was very cool. Only 5 were hatched out in total and I do have pics of all the babies and the parents breeding. And of course TON'S of pics when they were babies all through the development till today. Ya gave me some motivation to try and contact him to see how things are ....thanks ..
" HAVE A SUPER DAY " 



JD~:shy:




Blake m said:


> I've never seen a mixture of species, I guess I didn't think it could be done! Very cool.



TY Blake.....they are very Neat~O for sure!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear

Looking good as always!


----------



## ColorfulTortoise

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Julius25

Great !!!


----------



## DrewsLife727

Awesome pics JD! Thanks for the update!


----------



## murdocjunior

any more updates JD?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't think JD has these tortoises anymore.


----------



## murdocjunior

WHAT!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS YVONNE?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, my memory isn't as good as it once was, but I'm thinking JD mentioned in a thread a while back that they have a new home.


----------



## N2TORTS

Yes they do ...... and not too far from home ....the truth was , focusing so much on the hypo project, along with the cherries ....I just was getting streaaaaaachedv^v^ on room , and quality time . I can assure you one of the hardest decisionsâ€™ I have had to make in a long time . But it was best for the torts and into the hands of a very experienced keeper friend of mine. 
JD~


----------



## cemmons12

Well, I sure hope you can still post pictures of them from time to time. It was very interesting to me and many others.  Oh and their sizes would be nice to know also if you have the time to do that. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Thalatte

Actually can you post one? I didn't get the chance to see them and the links are broken on the first page of this thread. But I am curious as to what the hybrid would look like.


----------



## murdocjunior

They are very beautiful thanks JD for showing us them an update from time to time would be awesome but I know its prolly saden to see them


----------



## Baoh

Thalatte said:


> Actually can you post one? I didn't get the chance to see them and the links are broken on the first page of this thread. But I am curious as to what the hybrid would look like.



I have one (a leopcata/hybrid) in one of my photo threads if you would like to see it.


----------

